# [solved] strange problem with firefox/epiphany/layman

## alexbuell

Hi!

I've been banging my head on the wall since last night. I recently upgraded my system with latest software. Now I find that firefox, epiphany and of all things, layman are exhibiting problems. Chromium and Opera both work just fine, so that eliminates my network/broadband as the cause. 

Basically epiphany and firefox are currently unable to resolve google.co[m,.uk], *.gentoo.org and can only access certain sites but doesn't seem to load the CSS properly. There are only a few sites that can be accessed perfectly. Layman is unable to update its overlays giving an urlopen error - name or service unknown.

wget works OK, so the problem isn't with http. 

I think a major library that's used by both firefox, epiphany and layman that may have been upgraded has broken. I'm seeing the same problem on BOTH my amd64 and 32bit x86 boxen. I have tried rebuilding dev-libs/nss and dev-libs/nspr without success. Also tried python-updater because layman is a python script.

I also checked to see if a proxy was in use, it isn't and never has been used.

Very odd. At this point I would welcome any ideas!

----------

## Hu

Please provide the exact command executed, its output, and an strace of it executing.

----------

## alexbuell

Here's the command:

```
strace layman -S
```

Output:

http://ompldr.org/vZTJucA

----------

## alexbuell

It just occurred to me to try doing 

```
strace hg pull -u http://rion-overlay.googlecode.com/hg/
```

Here's the output :

http://ompldr.org/vZTJubg/output

Using links to look at http://rion-overlay.googlecode.com/hg/ works correctly.  Which is why I really don't understand why it is unable to resolve address correctly in both layman and hg.

----------

## alexbuell

And: 

```

# ping rion-overlay.googlecode.com

PING googlecode.l.googleusercontent.com (173.194.78.82) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wg-in-f82.1e100.net (173.194.78.82): icmp_req=1 ttl=46 time=27.8 ms

64 bytes from wg-in-f82.1e100.net (173.194.78.82): icmp_req=2 ttl=46 time=27.5 ms

^C

--- googlecode.l.googleusercontent.com ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 27.511/27.663/27.816/0.225 ms

```

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info net-misc/wget dev-lang/python?

----------

## alexbuell

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the output of emerge --info net-misc/wget dev-lang/python?

 

```

Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.4.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.0-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4400+-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 03 Jun 2012 16:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r1, 3.1.5, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo rion x-layman

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/rion /var/lib/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 automount berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri drm dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode exif fam fat firefox flac fortran gallium gcj gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gtk hddtemp iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg kde kdrive lcms ldap libnotify llvm mad minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl objc ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis weather webkit wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-misc/wget-1.13.4-r1 was built with the following:

USE="ipv6 (multilib) nls ssl -debug -gnutls -idn -ntlm -static"

dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r1 was built with the following:

USE="gdbm ipv6 (multilib) ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -tk -wininst"

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L."

dev-lang/python-3.1.5 was built with the following:

USE="gdbm ipv6 (multilib) ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -tk -wininst"

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L."

dev-lang/python-3.2.3 was built with the following:

USE="gdbm ipv6 (multilib) ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -tk -wininst"

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fwrapv"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L."

```

I'm using python 2.7 as default.

----------

## alexbuell

I managed to solve it - it was due to buggy firmware (OpenWAG200 v1.4) on the wireless router. Once I'd changed to external nameservers rather than the one in the router, everything worked normally. 

Specifically dnsmasq 2.45 in the firmware was giving bad DNS responses.  :Sad:  *sigh*

Thanks for helping.

----------

